# عطل في جهاز الاشعه السينيه xry



## ابو ايه (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله نبدأ الكتابه بعد طول غياب والسبب هوه المرض راجي منكم اخواني المعذره . 
اولا جهاز الاشعه السينيه هوه الجهاز المعقد كما ينادوه الاطباء في مجال عملهم وهذه السمعه تعود لعدم وجود الكثير من مهندسي هذا الجهاز والسبب هوه ان هذا الجهاز خطر نوعا ما من حيث انه خطير بسبب الفولتيات العاليه التي يتعامل بها هذا الجهاز والخطوره الاكبر بالاشعاع المنبعث من التيوب الخاص بالاشعاع ( الانبوبه ) وانا اسهل على مستخدمي هذا الجهاز امور شتى من حيث الاستخدام والصيانه ونبدأ بعطل الاكسبوجر (expoger( وهوه عباره عن مفتاح سويج وهوه عباره عن مفتاح ميكانيكي يقوم بغلق الدائره ليجعل مولد الضغط بحالة onوذالك يسهل عملية الشحن للانبوبه وعند اكمال الشحن ينطفئ المصباح الموجود في هذا الليد اي( الاكس بوجر) مما يدلل على اتمام عملية شحن الانبوبه من قبل الهاي تيشن (مولد الضغط)ويتم بعد ذالك التنفيذ من خلال المفتاح العلوي في الليد. انا اريد ان اقول ان هناك عطل شائع في هذا المفتاح وهوه انه يقوم بتحميل الانبوبه ولا ينفذ لاخذ الصوره او العكس او لا يتم التحميل اطلاقا . السبب هوه ان نقوم بفتح الغطاء البلاستيكي لهذا المفتاح نجد في الداخل (مايكرو سويج اي بلا تين ) ويكون عاده ذو مسطح معدني هذا المفتاح اما يكون في حالة on دائما او لا يعمل اصلا يمكن اصلاحه برش بعض السبري عليه او استبداله ويمكن فحصه بالاوميتر . اسف للاطاله وسأكمل الباقي في مواضيع اخرى وسأجزء الجهاز بالتفصيل


----------



## eng_3YASH (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور والى الامام


----------



## Bioengineer (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ألاخ الكريم / م.أبو أيه

اولا ألف الحمد لله على سلامتك وأنا مسرور جدا بعودتك.

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح استفدت منه كثيرا.

فعلا معلومات تقنية وفي الصميم.

وأنا في أنتظار التكملة أنشاء الله أن استطعت.

أسال من الله ان يوفقك ويعينك على جهودك.

تقبل خالص تحياتي,,,


----------



## ابو ايه (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يسلمك اخي العزيز م/عادل والله الكتابه في هذا المنتدى حلوه لكن المر هو وجود الامريكان في الرمادي بشكل مكثف هو المر بعينه ولكن الحمد الله على كل حال وانا الان سأستمر بالكتابه ومن الله الستر مشكور على الرد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي الحارة ابو أيه .

نحن نتطلع الى كل جديدك ونتمنى لك وافر من الصحة والعافية .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ابو احمد البغدادي على هذه المشاعر وانشاء الله لا انقطاع


----------



## wensh (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف سلامة يا اخى و نتمنالك دوام الصحة و العافية


----------



## ابويمن (7 أبريل 2007)

الف سلامه ونتمني ان تستمر في شرح جهاز الاشعه السينيه وحبذا ان ترفق مع شرحك صور توضيحيه ان امكن


----------



## جنتلمان القاهره (14 أبريل 2007)

*اضافه*

عفوا المفتاح عمله اول ضغطه لعمل التسخين الابتدائى ثم الضغطه الثانيه لتوليد الاشعه لذا لزم التويه


----------



## fomari6 (18 أبريل 2007)

*some practical basics-RedBlue*

As you said ,there are two Steps.​

The first one for prime heating of the filament ( or filaments) and for preparing the high voltage .The second one is for discharging x-ray .But ,this is the first step sometimes ,there 
Are damages in the heating circuits or the transformer itself or… . 


I want to add some good info:


1.	There are different types of x-ray tubes depends on the application (general radiography, dental Uses or CT,… ).

2.	Generally, there are two filaments (small ,large) corresponding to the applications. Each one dedicated to special uses(ask physicists or radiographers).

3.	If you want to understand the X-ray you should fell it ! .I mean get one fluorescent 
Sheet from and old x-ray cassette, and expose it to an x-ray tube(Sure, do not forget 
To darken the room completely).You can see either green or blue light depend on the fluorescent sheet .By this way you can check if there is real x-ray or not.

4.	Try to always to start from simple to difficult .I mean you need to get the basics of medical physics then good electronic background then to read many catalogues of 
Related issue ,then practice it . 


Llah Alhamd wal Shoker​


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (19 أبريل 2007)

الاخ ابا ايه المحترم
ما ذكرته صحيح واضيف سبب اخر هو عدم جهوزية اقسام اخرى في الجهاز ذات علاقه باكتمال دائرة التشغيل, عدم الجهوزيه هذا ناتج عطل ما في قطعة غيار او ارتفاع حرارة التيوب او اسباب اخرى الاجهزه الحديثه تدلك عليها من نفسها


----------



## fomari6 (20 أبريل 2007)

Dear all 
Jazak Al ahal Kher.Indeed ,when the tempreture of the tube reaches a specific limit there is many protection for that .

For all ,always when there is a problem try to think about the simplest one ,like defictive bottom,or cabels,or electronic components.But the last think is x-ray tube .Because before the shipment ,it is tested in the factory(Sure I am talking a bout Giants in the markets like Shimadzu,Siemens,Philips,GE,Varian,and Toshiba).For your information the cost of x-ray tube for general radiography is around 5000 Dollar approximatelly.All what I said depends on the equipment,manufaturer,country of origin,working hours,...

wllelah Alhamed wal shuker


----------



## عامر (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو اجابتي عن جهاز اشعه نوع كوري المنشأ تكون الاشعه فيه غير واضحه الا اذا استخدمنا دبل اكسبوجر مالسبب في ذلك ارجو الاجابه مع التقدير


----------



## fomari6 (21 أبريل 2007)

Dear Mr.Amer,

Actually it depend on the equipment itself .It is very difficult to maintain an x-ray equipment through website or emails ,but I do as the other sevice center do if there is a problem in other country .

There are many reasons :

Firstly you should strat from the basics 
1. You should sheck the amount of rays coming out from the tube by KV meter
1.	if it is OK,use other filmes from another clinic or origin.
2.	if it is the same ,so check the developers and fixers in the x-ray film processor.
3.	I do not know the tube itself if there is small and large filement or not .mabye the tube is dying !
4.	What do you mean by double exposure. Try to see that the filement is lument when you press the first step.

The all last steps as I said just simple but impotant and depend of the device itself but I recommend to read the manual (first operation and then the service one ,and contact the 
Company who is in charge of that if they can give you a hand in this .

Indeed ,the x-ray equipment have so far different way to maintane than other equipment in the medical field .


Wlleh alhamd welshuker


----------



## ابو ايه (22 أبريل 2007)

ابو محمد المحترم
انته لازم اتوضح انك انطيت كبسة التسخين حتى ايصير الجواب شافي / بس عموما العطل هوه التيوب يكمن شحنه وهذا ايفض بوجبة عشاء او غداء (دسمه ) اخوك ابو ايه


----------



## م عامر الرحبي (22 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ ابو ايه المحترم
شكرا لك على تو ضيحاتك لكن مااود ذكره ان الجهاز جديد فهل من الممكن ان التيوب يحتاج الى شحن ام الى عشاء ارجو توضيح ذلك اما عن الوجبه فانت ومن معك على الرحب والسعه في اي لحظه حتى ولو في المانيا عند السفر انشاء الله وشكرا لك على الاجابه 0


----------



## ابو ايه (23 أبريل 2007)

استاذ عامر المحترم
-----------------------
يوجد ربط قوي بين التيوب والعشاء لان العشاء لا يؤكل الى بعد ان يسخن وانبوبة الاشعه (التيوب ) لا تصور الا بعد التسخين اذن التسخين وارد في الحالتين ومع ذالك انا ممتن لك لكرمك لانكم اهل للكرم 
وانا اشكر لك جهودك وانشاء الله نلتقي في بلد اخر وليس بالضروره المانيا ولك مني فائق الامتنان والتقدير $$$$$$$


----------

